# Newbie looking for a mint mk1 v6



## Bentleydog (May 6, 2018)

Hello all , just saying a quick hello 

I’m going to start a ( probably long !) hunt for a nice mk1 v6 tt for me and my family to enjoy .

Always fancied one but never ended up getting one! My ideal spec would be red with cream leather , under 70k , Manuel , bbs wheels , some sort of exhaust and decent suspension already fitted . Must be in exceptional condition and maintained properly. If anyone has something along the lines of it then please get in touch .

Always been into cars and have had some good fun stuff over the years . Kids come along and life changes a bit and would like a sporty car that I can take the kids out in on a nice day 

few pics of what I’ve got at the moment …


----------



## Bentleydog (May 6, 2018)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 a man of car taste by the look my little collection had the roadster from new qS since 2008 and the R (daily drive) since 2014


----------



## Bentleydog (May 6, 2018)

Very nice little line up you have !!
Especially like the QS . I’d also consider one of those if a good one came up … although the appeal of the v6 noise is what draws me to the 3.2 .


----------



## Bentleydog (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Bentleydog (May 6, 2018)

Few of the old flames from the past couple of years ! Do miss some of them … but happy to have been able to enjoy them for a time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bentleydog said:


> Few of the old flames from the past couple of years ! Do miss some of them … but happy to have been able to enjoy them for a time


Few of my old motors a bit more old school for me but most were new when i bought them so I’m showing my age lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and good luck with the hunt!


----------

